# leds en serie



## Fantasma (Mar 24, 2007)

Hola a todos

tengo una duda: Cuantos led puedo conectar en serie y alimentarlos con una bateria de 9 v sin que se produscan problemas? es necesario utilizar resistencias? la verdad es que no se cuanto es el voltaje y la intensidad optimas para trabajar con los led


De antemano gracias


----------



## canales (Mar 24, 2007)

El voltaje requerido para que un LED funcione en polarización directa anda en el rango de 1.5V a 2.2V y su rango de corriente entre 20 a 30 miliamperios. 
Si calculamos el rango de la  resistencia de los led:

RLED=1.5V/20mA=75ohms
RLED=2.2V/30mA=73.3ohms

Ahora, calculemos la resistencia total para un voltaje de 9V y una corriente de 30mA:

RTotal=9V/30mA=300ohms

Dividiendo la RTotal entre la RLED minima (73.3ohms) nos da el numero de Leds que se pueden conectar en serie, sin una resistencia limitadora:

NoLED=300ohms/73.3ohms=4.09

Por lo tanto, el numero de leds es 4.

Si hacemos el calculo con 75ohms el resultado daría exactamente 4.


Saludos...


----------



## maikol (Mar 24, 2007)

Un diodo, sea LED o no, *SIEMPRE* debe llevar una resistencia en serie (no es un elemento pasivo): un diodo genera una corriente exponencialmente creciente a la tensión en sus bornas, por lo que hay que tener mucho cuidado al usarlos o quemarás el circuito.

Debes saber según el color qué tensión cae en bornas; como dice _canales_, lo más probable es que caigan de 1'5 (rojo) a 2'6 V (verde), aunque en los azules son 3'5V (en wiki está la lista). La suma de todas esas tensiones debe ser menor de 9V o no se iluminarán.


----------



## JV (Mar 24, 2007)

Como dice maikol, siempre se debe poner una resitencia limitadora a los LED salvo que la fuente tenga control de corriente y se limite en esta. Canales, los rangos que manejas son incorrectos ya que el abanico de opciones de los LED es mucho mas grande, para que tengas en cuenta te indico los valores con los que he trabajado o visto en catalogos:

Corriente:    1mA a 50ma
Tension:       1,2V a 4,6V

Saludos..


----------



## Fantasma (Mar 25, 2007)

segun wikipedia:

*La diferencia de potencial varía de acuerdo a las especificaciones relacionadas con el color y la potencia soportada.
En términos generales puede considerarse:
•	Rojo = 1,6V 
•	Rojo alta luminosidad = 1,9V 
•	Amarillo = 1,7V a 2V 
•	Verde = 2,4V 
•	Naranja = 2,4V 
•	Blanco brillante = 3,4V 
•	Azul = 3,4V 
•	Azul 430nm = 4,6V 
•	Blanco = 3,7V *


Que sucede con dos led rojos pero de distinto tamaño?  Cuales son las diferencias de voltaje y amperaje de trabajo?


----------



## maikol (Mar 25, 2007)

Cuando un diodo está conduciendo, se puede modelar como una 'pila', ya que en sus bornas cae un determinado voltaje (siempre constante). El color (por razones de fabricación) te indica qué tensión será. Una vez sepas con qué tensión lo alimentas, debes regular la corriente que lo atravesará. Cuanta más, más se iluminará. Si te pasas lo estropearás o acortarás mucho su tiempo de vida. Lo lógico es ponerlos a 15-20mA aunque yo los azules los suelo poner a 30mA. ¡ Esa corriente se regula con la resistencia! De modo que si lo alimentas con Vcc, y caen Vd voltios en el diodo, la famosa 'fórmula' resulta como:
R=(Vcc-Vd)/I
Siendo I la corriente que circula por el diodo y la resistencia, que estarán en serie. Espero que te haya quedado claro. ¡ Siempre queda muy bien enchufar LEDs!


----------



## canales (Mar 26, 2007)

Gracias JV y maikol por sus comentarios, ya que con ellos me han hecho ver que estaba errado. Al parecer el análisis que hice está equivocado. Aunque yo sé que cuando se conecta un solo led éste debe llevar una resistencia limitadora de corriente, pensé que al colocar en serie los led, sus resistencias se podrían sumar y no sería necesario colocar la resistencia limitadora.


----------



## mustangV8 (Mar 27, 2007)

En esto ocasión voy a discrepar con la mayoría para ponerle mis fichas a *canales*. El problema es que la resistencia en directa o resistencia dinamica no se calcula de esa manera. 
La curva del diodo es I=Is(e^(V/Vt)-1), Vt~25mV y la Is sale de la hoja de datos. La resistencia dinámica se calcula como 1/R=dI/dV. Se puede hacer una expansión en serie polinómica de la función corriente para aproximar. Bueno mucha lata para decir que la rd es de unos pocos ohms, pero existe. Conectar los LEDs directo a una fuente es algo que se puede hacer pero requiere de una fuente que se pueda ajustar de forma muy fina para no reventar los diodos.

Saludos.

PD: 1/R es la pendiente de la curva del diodo cuando uno linealiza a orden 1 la curva.


----------



## maikol (Mar 27, 2007)

Yo ahora debo llamarte la atención, *mustangV8*. La curva de un diodo efectivamente sigue la ley de Shockley, una exponencial. Te adjunto una imagen real de un diodo cuya Is (o _corriente de saturación_) es de 10^(-14) A, un valor típico, y tomando Vt = 0'025V. Puedes comprobar que la tensión literalmente se *dispara* al sobrepasar la tensión de codo (0'7V). Debes moverte en un rango muy pequeño y controlado de tensiones ya que si colocas sólo 100mV más consigues *0'78 amperios* con lo que habrías quemado el circuito; más aún, imagínate con 0'9V, ¡ teóricamente *43* amperios!. Fíjate que la pendiente de la curva es muy alta. No creo que tengas fuentes de tensión que no den picos, por lo que *SIEMPRE* debe haber una resistencia que controle la corriente.


----------



## mustangV8 (Mar 27, 2007)

mustangV8 dijo:
			
		

> Conectar los LEDs directo a una fuente es algo que se puede hacer pero requiere de una fuente que se pueda ajustar de forma muy fina para no reventar los diodos.



maikol: a fin de cuentas no discrepaba tanto, eso me olvide de decir. Es por lo que vos decis que yo mencione lo de la fuente ajustable.  En la práctica nadie se animaría a hacer eso por dos razones fundamentales: inestabilidad de la fuente, inestabilidad del diodo. La temperatura afecta terriblemente a los semiconductores, según los libros 2mV/ºC en la juntura, así que una variación de temp te puede disparar la corriente en el diodo o la tensión en la fuente y eso la corr en el LED.

Lo que yo quería hacer es clarificar un poco las cosas con respecto a la teoría, pero como digo mas arriba en la práctica vas a usar una R, si señor.

Saludos.


----------



## canales (Mar 27, 2007)

Chicos de nuevo muchas gracias, realmente no estaba tomando en cuenta la teoría de los diodos, sobre todo su curva característica (V-I). Pero de errores se aprende y de personas como ustedes que los señalan constructivamente.

Saludos....


----------



## Lionheart12 (Mar 27, 2007)

Pues si he quemado leds yo .. por mi parte sin tanta experiencia te recomiendo siempre utilizar resistencias junto al led. saludos


----------



## Fantasma (Mar 29, 2007)

Tengo otra duda:

Si deseo conectar 10 led y los quiero alimentar con una bateria de 9 V. Debo hacerlo en serie o en paralelo?  Es necesario el uso de resistencias?

Gracias otra vez


----------



## JV (Mar 29, 2007)

Hola Fantasma, una bateria de 9V no te da para 10 LED en serie (la suma de las tensiones de los LED debe ser menor que la tension de la bateria), puedes elegir entre colocarlos en paralelo o una configuracion mixta, por ejemplo 5 ramas en paralelo de 2 LED cada una. Y si, tienes que colocarle resistencias, se recomienda una por rama, pero puedes colocar una sola para todas.

Saludos..


----------

